
The Risk of Artificial Intelligence – What Are the Dangers of Smarter Machines? - 1gang123
http://we-p.com/risk-of-artificial-intelligence/
======
Kristine1975
No list about AI risks is complete without Roko's Basilisk:
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/bitwise/2014/07/rok...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/bitwise/2014/07/roko_s_basilisk_the_most_terrifying_thought_experiment_of_all_time.html)

